# Can Biden Win GA, TX, AZ?



## candycorn (Jul 8, 2020)

Of the 3 states mentioned above, do any of them flip blue in 2020?









						Are Arizona, Georgia And Texas Really In Play?
					

Welcome to FiveThirtyEight’s weekly politics chat. The transcript below has been lightly edited. sarah (Sarah Frostenson, politics editor): Former Vice Presiden…




					fivethirtyeight.com
				











						Arizona Presidential Election Voting History - 270toWin
					

Information on how the residents of Arizona have voted in presidential elections.  Includes trends and polls for the 2020 election, as well as a Arizona voting history and narrative.




					www.270towin.com
				




Of the three, I'd give Arizona the only shot at flipping.


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 8, 2020)

I think Arizona is a given

Texas and Georgia will tease but end up going for Trump by less than five percent


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 8, 2020)

The key will be Florida.

Looks like it is turning on Trump. If Trump can’t take Florida, the rest wont matter


----------



## wamose (Jul 8, 2020)

The next four months will be an eternity where a lot can happen. I doubt that the Dem party can keep people in the dark that long.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jul 8, 2020)

candycorn said:


> Of the three, I'd give Arizona the only shot at flipping.



I could see all three flipping, only because Democrats have polled well or come really close in other races, and by November, the economy will be so bad off, Trump will be unpopular.


----------



## Jets (Jul 8, 2020)

Arizona

Georgia and Texas are not happening, IMO.


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 8, 2020)

wamose said:


> The next four months will be an eternity where a lot can happen. I doubt that the Dem party can keep people in the dark that long.


I doubt Trumps miracle cure for COVID will occur by then


----------



## JoeB131 (Jul 8, 2020)

I put the states in three teirs. 

PA, WI, and MI - States Hillary should have won if she ran a better campaign, that she lost by less than 1%.  Biden will definitely take these and that's all he really needs to do to win. 

AZ, FL, NC - States where Trump by more than 1%, but not decisively.  I think Biden will take all of these as well. 

OH, TX, GA and IA - these are much tougher gets, but I think Trump will lose these because by November, there will be so much economic pain people won't be able to take much more.


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 8, 2020)

JoeB131 said:


> I put the states in three teirs.
> 
> PA, WI, and MI - States Hillary should have won if she ran a better campaign, that she lost by less than 1%.  Biden will definitely take these and that's all he really needs to do to win.
> 
> ...


Agree

Could also signal a major swing in the Senate and down ballot contests.

State elections will be key in a year that Voting Districts are recalculated because of the census.


----------



## Missourian (Jul 8, 2020)

Dukakis v H.W. Bush 1988.

At this point the polls had Dukakis up 18%.

Then like now the MSM is blowing smoke directly up your ass.









						Michael Dukakis warns Joe Biden not to take polls too seriously
					

Michael Dukakis, who lost to President George HW Bush in the 1988 presidential race, says Joe Biden's current lead over Trump in the polls 'is no guarantee of success' in November.




					www.dailymail.co.uk


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Jul 8, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> I think Arizona is a given
> 
> Texas and Georgia will tease but end up going for Trump by less than five percent



You think wrong.

AZ has been branded purple for the last severa elections and has come through for the GOP.

Not going to change, especially given that you are running the rancid tomato at the top of the ticket.


----------



## Dale Smith (Jul 8, 2020)

candycorn said:


> Of the 3 states mentioned above, do any of them flip blue in 2020?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He is guaranteed of the pedophilia vote and those of the leftard variety.


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 8, 2020)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > I think Arizona is a given
> ...


Trump is not too popular in Arizona. 
After decades of Republican leadership, they are in the verge of having Two Democratic Senators


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 8, 2020)

Missourian said:


> Dukakis v H.W. Bush 1988.
> 
> At this point the polls had Dukakis up 18%.
> 
> ...


Short blip in the polls immediately after the Democratic convention

Now, as long as Biden avoids photo ops in tanks


----------



## Missourian (Jul 8, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> Now, as long as Biden avoids photo ops in tanks


No fear of that...unless there's a tank in his basement.


----------



## MisterBeale (Jul 8, 2020)

Nothing is going to matter if Biden doesn't start campaigning and agree to debate though. . .    

The only folks that will vote for him are the dyed in the wool partisans, others?  They don't want a coward for POTUS.









						A Candidate in Isolation: Inside Joe Biden’s Cloistered Campaign (Published 2020)
					

Walled off from voters in a distinctive kind of lockdown, Mr. Biden has developed a routine, of sorts, as he seeks the presidency from his basement.




					www.nytimes.com
				












						Biden denies he's 'hiding,' defends staying off campaign trail in person
					

The former vice president chided President Donald Trump for not wearing a mask during the coronavirus pandemic.




					www.nbcnews.com
				












						Joe Biden: No plans to resume campaigning
					

Joe Biden has no foreseeable plans to resume in-person campaigning amid a pandemic that is testing whether a national presidential election can be won by a candidate communicating almost entirely from home.




					www.washingtontimes.com
				






			https://www.usnews.com/news/elections/articles/2020-05-21/joe-biden-struggles-to-campaign-virtually
		










						Basement-bound Biden campaign worries some Democrats
					

Joe Biden has no foreseeable plans to resume in-person campaigning amid a pandemic that is testing whether a national presidential election can be won by a candidate communicating almost entirely from home...




					apnews.com
				












						Biden campaign adviser weighs in on why former VP hasn't held news conference in nearly three months
					

Former vice president Joe Biden's senior campaign adviser Symone Sanders took President Trump to task for holding a campaign rally during the coronavirus pandemic, while defending Biden's support for large-scale protests after George Floyd's death.




					www.foxnews.com
				






			Biden says will not hold campaign rallies due to pandemic


----------



## MisterBeale (Jul 8, 2020)




----------



## westwall (Jul 8, 2020)

S





candycorn said:


> Of the 3 states mentioned above, do any of them flip blue in 2020?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sure, the shrilary swept  them all didn't she?


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Jul 8, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



They have democratic senators and democratic governors (more that republicans).

But they always go red for the president.


----------



## gipper (Jul 8, 2020)

candycorn said:


> Of the 3 states mentioned above, do any of them flip blue in 2020?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why would he need those state to win, if he carries PA and the Midwest?


----------



## JoeB131 (Jul 8, 2020)

westwall said:


> Sure, the shrilary swept them all didn't she?



Trump wasn't campaigning on 132,000 corpses then.


----------



## candycorn (Jul 8, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> The key will be Florida.
> 
> Looks like it is turning on Trump. If Trump can’t take Florida, the rest wont matter


True


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 8, 2020)

JoeB131 said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > Sure, the shrilary swept them all didn't she?
> ...


Now he is campaigning on.......pay no attention to the dead, I want to talk about statues


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 8, 2020)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Sun Devil 92 said:
> ...


Arizona has always been Red
Then, along came Trump

Romney won Arizona by 9 percent in 2012, by 2016 Trump won by only 3 1/2 percent.

That margin looks lIke it is gone


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Jul 8, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


It always looks that way.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Jul 8, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> The key will be Florida.
> 
> Looks like it is turning on Trump. If Trump can’t take Florida, the rest wont matter



That is very true.

In 2016 I figured they'd call it for Hillary and it would all over.

But........


----------



## gipper (Jul 8, 2020)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > The key will be Florida.
> ...


It’s not likely he wins those Midwest states he barely won last time. So if he doesn’t carry FL, he’s toast.


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 8, 2020)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > The key will be Florida.
> ...


I thought the same thing
Once Trump took Florida, I thought .....this is going to be a race 

When it took so long to call Pennsylvania, I thought ......Trump might win this


----------



## San Souci (Jul 8, 2020)

candycorn said:


> Of the 3 states mentioned above, do any of them flip blue in 2020?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I believe Minnesota will flip. So will New Hampshire. Possibly New Mexico. People in NM are sick of illegals.


----------



## San Souci (Jul 8, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


And he DID! He was anointed by God to save this Country.


----------



## westwall (Jul 8, 2020)

JoeB131 said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > Sure, the shrilary swept them all didn't she?
> ...







Nor is he now.  He provably did more than your idiot biden.  in fact biden has come out and said that Trump was right to halt travel from China.

Ooooops.  joeb proves he's a moron again!


----------



## JoeB131 (Jul 8, 2020)

westwall said:


> Nor is he now. He provably did more than your idiot biden. in fact biden has come out and said that Trump was right to halt travel from China.



Again, it wasn't whether or not the travel ban from China was a good idea, it was that he did nothing with any time gained. 

My view... it probably made matters worse, as hundreds of infected Americans rushed back before all flights ended.  

Anyway, 133,000 dead Americans, 38 Million jobs lost, riots in the streets.   This is what your guy is running on, and "Not My Fault" is not a very convincing campaign slogan.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Jul 8, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> The key will be Florida.
> 
> Looks like it is turning on Trump. If Trump can’t take Florida, the rest wont matter


A Florida and Arizona flip would give Biden the presidency.


----------



## westwall (Jul 8, 2020)

JoeB131 said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > Nor is he now. He provably did more than your idiot biden. in fact biden has come out and said that Trump was right to halt travel from China.
> ...








Yep.  Riots in the streets thanks to Democrat politicians abdicating their responsibilities. 

Not Trump, YOUR heroes.


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 9, 2020)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > The key will be Florida.
> ...


Florida will almost do it on its own.

Easiest path: Reverse Pennsylvania, Michigan and Wisconsin which seems a given

With strong support of Kelly over McSally and overall dissatisfaction with Trump......Arizona seems likely to go Blue for the first time in a generation


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney (Jul 9, 2020)

What Biden Camp need to do is keep all the States Hillary won in 2016 and flip Pennsylvania, Michigan and Wisconsin and Trump loses.

Biden does not need to win Arizona, Texas or Georgia...


----------



## JoeB131 (Jul 9, 2020)

westwall said:


> Yep. Riots in the streets thanks to Democrat politicians abdicating their responsibilities.
> 
> Not Trump, YOUR heroes.



Riots in the streets because we have a racist president who spent the last four years stirring up racial tensions.  

Riots happened because this problem had been ignored for years.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jul 9, 2020)

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> What Biden Camp need to do is keep all the States Hillary won in 2016 and flip Pennsylvania, Michigan and Wisconsin and Trump loses.
> 
> Biden does not need to win Arizona, Texas or Georgia...



No, he doesn't NEED to, but it would be nice if he did.   What would be nice if he won all 50 states, so that Americans could say loudly and clearly, "We renounce this man, and everything he stands for.  This is not who we are."  

Sadly, no matter how many people die from Covid, no matter how many people lose their jobs in the recession, no matter how much property is destroyed in completely avoidable riots..... Trump will probably win a minimum of 122 Electoral votes.  And that's a sad commentary on us.


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney (Jul 9, 2020)

JoeB131 said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > Yep. Riots in the streets thanks to Democrat politicians abdicating their responsibilities.
> ...



Riots were going on when Obama was President, so cut the nonsense and riots will happen when and if Biden become President!

Trump did not cause the riots and to put the blame on him is typical of you!

Wait, if Trump is at fault for today riots then you must also blame Obama for all the riots that happened when he was President and let remember BLM was protesting when Obama was President, but I bet you will disagree as usual!


----------



## JoeB131 (Jul 9, 2020)

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> Riots were going on when Obama was President, so cut the nonsense and riots will happen when and if Biden become President!
> 
> Trump did not cause the riots and to put the blame on him is typical of you!



There were two riots under Obama- Baltimore and Furgeson.  They lasted a couple of days, were easily contained, and frankly, the things Obama said really did calm things down.  

Trump, on the other hand, has just made things worse, like gassing people to have a photo op in front of a church.  



Bruce_T_Laney said:


> Wait, if Trump is at fault for today riots then you must also blame Obama for all the riots that happened when he was President and let remember BLM was protesting when Obama was President, but I bet you will disagree as usual!



Well, yes, I am weighed down by pesky things called "FACTS". 

The thing is, under Obama, BLM was mostly peaceful... not so much now.  We've been having riots since May.


----------



## candycorn (Jul 9, 2020)

San Souci said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Sun Devil 92 said:
> ...



God hates us. She hates you most of all.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Jul 9, 2020)

candycorn said:


> San Souci said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



You speak for God now ?

You really are delusional.


----------



## TheParser (Jul 9, 2020)

No, the Honorable Joseph R. Biden, Jr., can*not* win Georgia.

But his VP choice WILL do it for him!


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 9, 2020)

TheParser said:


> No, the Honorable Joseph R. Biden, Jr., can*not* win Georgia.
> 
> But his VP choice WILL do it for him!



If things really turn against Trump in November, Georgia could fall. 
The last Governors race was incredibly close and if the Republican hadn’t cheated, he would have lost.

In 2016, Trump won by 5 percent. It will definitely be in play this year.


----------



## Crixus (Jul 9, 2020)

candycorn said:


> Of the 3 states mentioned above, do any of them flip blue in 2020?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Texas is not ready yet, but the others? Sure, why not?


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jul 9, 2020)

candycorn said:


> Of the 3 states mentioned above, do any of them flip blue in 2020?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



SC too.


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 9, 2020)

Crixus said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Of the 3 states mentioned above, do any of them flip blue in 2020?
> ...


Texas may tease going Blue but will stay Red by less than 5 percent.

The others will be hard for Trump to recapture


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Jul 9, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> I think Arizona is a given
> 
> Texas and Georgia will tease but end up going for Trump by less than five percent



Agreed that’s an accurate assessment


----------



## Crixus (Jul 9, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...




I'm thinking the same. He will have to fight harder just to be heard. I still think Trump pulls it out of his ass with a good chance of being a lame duck his last 4 years.


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 9, 2020)

Crixus said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Crixus said:
> ...


Biden can still make Trump fight to keep Texas. 
Make him waste valuable resources


----------



## Crixus (Jul 9, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Oh yeah, look how threatening Beto was to them and most Democrats in this state think he is a turd, lol. I don't think Texas will go blue. Purple at best.


----------



## tycho1572 (Jul 9, 2020)

Biden doesn’t have a chance of beating Trump. Just sayin.


----------



## candycorn (Jul 9, 2020)

Crixus said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Crixus said:
> ...


I agree.

As for the “wasting resources” argument,I doubt it will matter much


----------



## tycho1572 (Jul 9, 2020)

candycorn said:


> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


It won’t matter. Trump is gonna win.


----------



## Crixus (Jul 9, 2020)

tycho1572 said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Crixus said:
> ...




He will, but if he doesn't change up the house and Senate what's the point of even bei g there?


----------



## tycho1572 (Jul 9, 2020)

Crixus said:


> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...


Democrats are in a world of hurt this election. They have little chance of keeping the house and zero chance winning the senate. 

Democrats know they're in trouble.


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 9, 2020)

tycho1572 said:


> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> > tycho1572 said:
> ...



False bravado worthy of Trump himself


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 9, 2020)

Crixus said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Crixus said:
> ...


Yea....let’s look at Beto
A little known lightweight who took on Conservative Rock Star Ted Cruz and still gave him a run for his money.


----------



## San Souci (Jul 9, 2020)

candycorn said:


> San Souci said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


HE! God created MAN in HIS own Image. Eve was just a rib. (hehe)


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 10, 2020)

San Souci said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > San Souci said:
> ...


Does God have a penis?
If he does, is there a Mrs God?


----------



## candycorn (Jul 10, 2020)

San Souci said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > San Souci said:
> ...


You’re a major disappointment to Her


----------



## San Souci (Jul 10, 2020)

candycorn said:


> San Souci said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...


Her Whom? Eve? Adams Rib.


----------



## San Souci (Jul 10, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> San Souci said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...


No. Only one. HE created everything.


----------



## Issa (Jul 10, 2020)

MisterBeale said:


> Nothing is going to matter if Biden doesn't start campaigning and agree to debate though. . .
> 
> The only folks that will vote for him are the dyed in the wool partisans, others?  They don't want a coward for POTUS.
> 
> ...


Almost everyone I know and I say easily 99% want to vote Trump out. In all the 20 years I've lived in the US he is the most hated and mocked american of all time here in the US and abroad.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jul 11, 2020)

tycho1572 said:


> Biden doesn’t have a chance of beating Trump. Just sayin.



I know that's wishful thinking on your part, but Trump is generally hated by most decent people.  Just saying.


----------



## wamose (Jul 11, 2020)

Why would Ga, Tx and Az vote for a Democrat that promises poverty, higher taxes and lawlessness. Never happen.


----------



## wamose (Jul 11, 2020)

Issa said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> > Nothing is going to matter if Biden doesn't start campaigning and agree to debate though. . .
> ...


You need better friends, Qdog. You really can have fun without burning, looting, destroying property and knocking over statues.


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 11, 2020)

San Souci said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > San Souci said:
> ...



If God was a man, he would have had male reproductive organs. Why would God have reproductive organs if their was no “Mrs God” to breed with?


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 11, 2020)

wamose said:


> Why would Ga, Tx and Az vote for a Democrat that promises poverty, higher taxes and lawlessness. Never happen.


Because they have seen what happened when they cast their electoral votes for Trump.

An inept leaders who has let down his country in times of crisis.


----------



## my2¢ (Jul 11, 2020)

I voted Arizona but there is plenty of time for things to change.  I thought our governor was doing a good job handling COVID-19 then Trump paid a visit and I sensed Gov Ducey had his arm twisted to open things up.  There were also the police protests which also hurt matters.  We're only used to the weather going to hell here.

_President Donald Trump earned a 34% approval rating among Arizonans, making Ducey the only governor to earn an approval rating lower than Trump among voters in the governor's respective state. _​








						Poll: Arizona Gov. Ducey Has Worst Approval Rating For COVID-19 Response Nationwide, Lower Than Trump
					

With just 32% of Arizonans approving of his response to the coronavirus pandemic, Gov. Doug Ducey ranks dead last among governors nationwide in a recent online poll commissioned by the COVID-19 Consortium, a collaboration of several universities to collect data on the pandemic.




					kjzz.org


----------



## MisterBeale (Jul 11, 2020)

Issa said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> > Nothing is going to matter if Biden doesn't start campaigning and agree to debate though. . .
> ...


He's an actor, he is playing a part.

Go back and read the George Orwell book _*1984.*_

Pay special close attention to the character
*Emmanuel Goldstein*

and his representation of The Theory and Practice of Oligarchical Collectivism - Wikipedia

Apparently, almost everyone you know needs their fix of their two minutes of hate, eh?








*Oligarchical collectivism:* The Oceanian social-class pyramid in the year 1984.


----------



## San Souci (Jul 11, 2020)

Issa said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> > Nothing is going to matter if Biden doesn't start campaigning and agree to debate though. . .
> ...


Only by Media and the Commies like AOC. Regular Americans voted him in.


----------



## San Souci (Jul 11, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> San Souci said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Because there is only one. Proven Fact. Only commies believe otherwise.


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 11, 2020)

San Souci said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > San Souci said:
> ...


Only one God?
Then why would he need reproductive organs?


----------



## San Souci (Jul 11, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> San Souci said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Bug off ,Troll.


----------



## Issa (Jul 11, 2020)

wamose said:


> Issa said:
> 
> 
> > MisterBeale said:
> ...


Glad not to have any racist trump supporters around here.


----------



## candycorn (Jul 13, 2020)

my2¢ said:


> I voted Arizona but there is plenty of time for things to change.  I thought our governor was doing a good job handling COVID-19 then Trump paid a visit and I sensed Gov Ducey had his arm twisted to open things up.  There were also the police protests which also hurt matters.  We're only used to the weather going to hell here.
> 
> _President Donald Trump earned a 34% approval rating among Arizonans, making Ducey the only governor to earn an approval rating lower than Trump among voters in the governor's respective state. _​
> 
> ...



Of the three, I would say that AZ has the best chance of flipping. Politics isn't taken that seriously out here.  When your strategy is to launch a fear offensive as Trump's seems to be, it won't be that effective.


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Jul 14, 2020)

Anyone watching Biden's speech right now KNOWS he is out of his mind.


----------



## mamooth (Jul 15, 2020)

Ohio, Iowa, Montana and Alaska are also in play now. That's how unpopular Trump is. The EV of Montana and Alaska aren't important, but the two senate races there are.


----------



## MisterBeale (Jul 15, 2020)

Issa said:


> wamose said:
> 
> 
> > Issa said:
> ...


----------



## Issa (Jul 15, 2020)

MisterBeale said:


> Issa said:
> 
> 
> > wamose said:
> ...


Plenty of evidence.


----------



## MisterBeale (Jul 16, 2020)

Issa said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> > Issa said:
> ...


In the mind of many?

If they support Trump?  They're racist.

I have a feeling, you aren't a lot different.


----------



## mamooth (Jul 16, 2020)

How does Trump turn around his dumpster fire of a campaign?

Yes, yes, the Trump cultists are all going to deflect now, but it doesn't change the fact that if the election was today, Biden would win big. Yesterday's polls were Biden +15 (Quinn) and Biden +11 (NBC/WSJ). Clinton never had leads anywhere close to that. So how does Trump climb out of the hole he's in?

Trump tried all-race-baiting-all-of-the time. His polling got worse.

He tried name calling. His polling got worse.

And no, wishful thinking like "The economy will suddenly magically recover!" is not a plan.

So what does Trump do?

I'm guessing the Trump cultists will deny Trump is behind badly, and then declare he just needs to do more of what got him so far behind. We Democrats wish them luck with their delusions.


----------



## SavannahMann (Jul 16, 2020)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > I think Arizona is a given
> ...



True. But the Democratic Candidate is not really any better.


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 16, 2020)

mamooth said:


> How does Trump turn around his dumpster fire of a campaign?
> 
> Yes, yes, the Trump cultists are all going to deflect now, but it doesn't change the fact that if the election was today, Biden would win big. Yesterday's polls were Biden +15 (Quinn) and Biden +11 (NBC/WSJ). Clinton never had leads anywhere close to that. So how does Trump climb out of the hole he's in?
> 
> ...


So far, Trumps re-election strategy seems to be

1. Deny COVID is a problem and assure everyone it will disappear by. November
2. Defend Confederate Statues
3. Attack BLM protestors of being thugs and Antifa
4. Open the schools regardless of the consequences


----------



## mamooth (Jul 16, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> 4. Open the schools regardless of the consequences



That's the one that's going to bite them. Parents really don't like their kids being threatened.


----------



## tycho1572 (Jul 16, 2020)

I have no doubt about Trump winning again in November.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jul 16, 2020)

SavannahMann said:


> True. But the Democratic Candidate is not really any better.



Actually, he's better in any metric.  Smarter, more experienced, able to work with people.


----------



## badbob85037 (Jul 16, 2020)

candycorn said:


> Of the 3 states mentioned above, do any of them flip blue in 2020?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Arizona ain't going to flip if it does there will be at least a one man war besides you stand them on their heads they all look the same and all nick named Tiny. It's just democrats are evil and repugs are wimps. Still not one democrat in jail or comey or lynch and hillary should have rotted from the tree by now. The wimps allowed obama to get away with three genocides and an illegal war. 

Trump is the only thing that is real. If you ever had a divorce lawyer it's just like that "WE GOT EM NOW JUST NEED 4 GRAND MORE." as they go out drinking and charge you another $300. How many times have we heard that line since 2015. Tonight on the news both on fox and the other fake media both parties saying the same thing they said in 2015 covering the others miss deeds. Taking out 535 in both houses we just might get them all. Raise your hand if you are ready to have a civil war with a little genocide to rid the scum and criminals.


----------



## badbob85037 (Jul 16, 2020)

JoeB131 said:


> Actually, he's better in any metric.  Smarter, more experienced, able to work with people.


Actually you need to face reality and stop living the illusion. Old Joe can't complete two sentences. I don't think there is enough of his brain left to corrupt and slander money form enemy countries.


----------



## SavannahMann (Jul 17, 2020)

JoeB131 said:


> Actually, he's better in any metric.  Smarter, more experienced, able to work with people.



Smarter. So smart he can't complete a sentence. Look, we are being honest here, and honestly Joe Biden has always been known as crazy Uncle Joe. Gregarious, Friendly, and all that. But also liable to say anything. This campaign has shown that the crazy uncle joe, is really crazy these days. We have to honestly admit that Joe has the symptoms of Alzheimer's. I mean he reminds me of Shatner in Boston Legal playing Denny Crane. Moment's of sheer brilliance, inter spaced with moments of absolute insanity. I said weeks ago that the Democrat chances are going to come down to the Nominee for Vice President. If we can look at the VP and believe that He/She is able to take over and do a good job, Biden stands a fair chance. If he picks a nut like Maxine Waters, the chances for the Democrats drop dramatically.


----------



## Dale Smith (Jul 17, 2020)

JoeB131 said:


> No, he doesn't NEED to, but it would be nice if he did.   What would be nice if he won all 50 states, so that Americans could say loudly and clearly, "We renounce this man, and everything he stands for.  This is not who we are."
> 
> Sadly, no matter how many people die from Covid, no matter how many people lose their jobs in the recession, no matter how much property is destroyed in completely avoidable riots..... Trump will probably win a minimum of 122 Electoral votes.  And that's a sad commentary on us.



Joe Blowhard, the bloated commie....wanna bet that Trump exceeds the 250 electoral vote mark? I bet two hundred federal reserve notes that he does and another 200 hundred bucks that he wins outright . 400 dollars straight up and I will give it to someone to hold that we both agree on....have you any faith in your convictions??? You talk a lot of shit that you can't back up but here is an opportunity to put your money where your big mouth is.......


----------



## JoeB131 (Jul 17, 2020)

SavannahMann said:


> Smarter. So smart he can't complete a sentence. Look, we are being honest here, and honestly Joe Biden has always been known as crazy Uncle Joe. Gregarious, Friendly, and all that. But also liable to say anything.



Yeah, so what?  What he doesn't say is mean-spirited racist shit like Trump does. He also understands policy and would have the good sense to listen to Dr. Fauci rather than sending his minions out to slander the man. 



SavannahMann said:


> We have to honestly admit that Joe has the symptoms of Alzheimer's. I mean he reminds me of Shatner in Boston Legal playing Denny Crane. Moment's of sheer brilliance, inter spaced with moments of absolute insanity. I said weeks ago that the Democrat chances are going to come down to the Nominee for Vice President. If we can look at the VP and believe that He/She is able to take over and do a good job, Biden stands a fair chance. If he picks a nut like Maxine Waters, the chances for the Democrats drop dramatically.



Actually, buddy, it's going to work like this.  More people will die of Covid, more people will lose their jobs, and Trump will be a goner, regardless of what goofy stuff Biden says or who he picks as a running mate.  

The Faustian Bargain of Trump was to ignore the racism, the corruption, the misogyny, etc, because, hey, the economy is going well.  Well, now it's not. So what's the argument?  Biden bad.  



Dale Smith said:


> wanna bet that Trump exceeds the 250 electoral vote mark? I bet two hundred federal reserve notes that he does and another 200 hundred bucks that he wins outright . 400 dollars straight up and I will give it to someone to hold that we both agree on....have you any faith in your convictions??? You talk a lot of shit that you can't back up but here is an opportunity to put your money where your big mouth is.......



Again, Dmitri when you use terms like "Federal Reserve Notes", it makes me wonder if you are really an American.  No American talks like that.


----------



## Meathead (Jul 17, 2020)

candycorn said:


> Of the 3 states mentioned above, do any of them flip blue in 2020?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I remember the last election. There was endless talk about flipping those states and almost none of those that actually flipped.

HA HA HA!


----------



## mamooth (Jul 17, 2020)

badbob85037 said:


> Old Joe can't complete two sentences.



Such an extreme level of delusion on your part indicates possible senility and dementia. Anyone saying such crazy things should be checked by their physician for cognitive problems.


----------



## Lesh (Jul 19, 2020)

The fact that this is even a discussion is revealing


----------



## Dale Smith (Jul 19, 2020)

Lesh said:


> The fact that this is even a discussion is revealing


 Dumbfuck, Texans are not going to give Pedo Joe, the senile, corrupt fuck the electoral votes that commie fucks like yourself so covet. Bet me and lose, gutless wonder.


----------



## Dale Smith (Jul 19, 2020)

JoeB131 said:


> SavannahMann said:
> 
> 
> > Smarter. So smart he can't complete a sentence. Look, we are being honest here, and honestly Joe Biden has always been known as crazy Uncle Joe. Gregarious, Friendly, and all that. But also liable to say anything.
> ...


The fact that you don't know what our currency actually is doesn't surprise me. You are so fycking stupid that you believe COVID 19 patients were returned to nursing homes. Seriously, you are one fat ignorant fuck.


----------



## candycorn (Jul 19, 2020)

mamooth said:


> Ohio, Iowa, Montana and Alaska are also in play now. That's how unpopular Trump is. The EV of Montana and Alaska aren't important, but the two senate races there are.



Montana maybe. I don't see the other 3 switching.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jul 20, 2020)

Dale Smith said:


> The fact that you don't know what our currency actually is doesn't surprise me.



yes, it's all a plot by the Lizard People, Dmitri.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jul 20, 2020)

candycorn said:


> mamooth said:
> 
> 
> > Ohio, Iowa, Montana and Alaska are also in play now. That's how unpopular Trump is. The EV of Montana and Alaska aren't important, but the two senate races there are.
> ...



Right now, Trump is even with Biden in Ohio. He's only leading him by less than 2 points in Iowa.  I could see them both flipping.  And let's not forget, Obama took those states as recently as 2012. 

Again, the worst is yet to come.  When the people on UI stop getting their bigger checks, you are going to see a big crash in the economy.


----------



## candycorn (Jul 21, 2020)

JoeB131 said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > mamooth said:
> ...



I cannot overstate how much I hope you're correct.


----------



## Quasar44 (Jul 22, 2020)

candycorn said:


> Of the 3 states mentioned above, do any of them flip blue in 2020?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Arizona!!!
Massive waves of California white trash and illegal aliens “pooping out hundreds of babies per day “


----------



## Quasar44 (Jul 22, 2020)

Arizona looks hard


----------



## candycorn (Jul 30, 2020)

Now that the blob is suggesting we delay elections, it’s pretty safe to say he is worried about the potential outcomes.

Arizona is looking better and better for Biden and Kelly.  McSally is being hurt by the GOP.  It’s a shame.  She’s a good person.


----------



## BigDave (Jul 30, 2020)

No is my answer to your question


----------



## candycorn (Jul 31, 2020)

Then there’s this:









						Fueled By Suburbs, Democrats Are Poised For Gains In Key States, Analysis Finds
					

The Third Way report shows Democrats have surged in the suburbs. That could help them get over the finish line in Michigan, Pennsylvania, Florida, North Carolina and Wisconsin.




					www.npr.org


----------



## candycorn (Aug 4, 2020)

NPR is listing AZ and GA as Toss-Ups now.  









						2020 Electoral Map Ratings: Trump Slides, Biden Advantage Expands Over 270 Votes
					

With three months until Election Day, Trump's handling of COVID-19 and race relations has further hurt his reelection chances. States now leaning toward Democrat Joe Biden would be enough to win.




					www.npr.org


----------



## candycorn (Oct 14, 2020)

Six Polls as of 10/11/20:  AZ  Biden 48, Trump 44.
Two Polls as of 10/09/20: GA Trump 48, Biden 47.
Four Polls as of 10/08/20: TX Trump 49, Biden 47.






						Electoral-vote.com
					

Track the 2022 Senate election with a red/blue map of the US updated daily using the latest state polls.




					electoral-vote.com


----------



## theHawk (Oct 14, 2020)

candycorn said:


> Of the 3 states mentioned above, do any of them flip blue in 2020?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I suppose he can win a lot of states if enough whites embrace socialism.  If it happens, our country as we know it is done.


----------



## JoeB131 (Oct 15, 2020)

theHawk said:


> I suppose he can win a lot of states if enough whites embrace socialism. If it happens, our country as we know it is done.



Americans embraced socialism a long time ago, and the Red States are the worst offenders.   Check it out, "Socialism".  









						Farmers Got Billions From Taxpayers In 2019, And Hardly Anyone Objected
					

Farmers got more than $22 billion in government payments in 2019 — and most of the money came through a program that Congress never approved. It's the highest level of farm subsidies in 14 years.




					www.npr.org
				




Mind you, that was PRE-Covid... Trump was paying farmers to play nice because he screwed up all their deals with China.  

Since then....









						Trump announces $13 billion in additional coronavirus aid to farmers
					

President Trump announced an additional $13 billion in coronavirus relief for U.S. farmers and ranchers, more than doubling assistance to the sector.




					www.agriculture.com
				




Heck, Trump paid people NOT to work in this recession... he paid businesses not to make things.  

And what was that old chestnut- the problem with socialism is you eventually run out of other people's money?


----------



## Quasar44 (Oct 16, 2020)

candycorn said:


> Of the 3 states mentioned above, do any of them flip blue in 2020?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No 
But in 2024 I see all 3 blue


----------



## Quasar44 (Oct 16, 2020)

Once Texas is blue then we’re living in a one party system


----------



## candycorn (Oct 17, 2020)

The latest edition (for what it's worth)....

AZ--5 polls dated 10/13. AZ.  Biden 50, Trump 45
TX--No change, 49/47 Trump
GA--Biden 48, Trump 46  4 polls dated 10/12.  

Also of note, for the first time I can recall, Biden is 50 or over in PA, WI, AND MI.  But he's under 50 in MN.  





__





						Electoral-vote.com
					

Track the 2022 Senate election with a red/blue map of the US updated daily using the latest state polls.




					www.electoral-vote.com
				




Again, I think the only state that may flip red to blue on election day is Arizona.


----------



## candycorn (Oct 21, 2020)

AZ--BIDEN 50/46
TX--TRUMP 49/47*
GA--TRUMP 47/46

The last average of Texas polling on this site was done on 10/8--13 days ago.  

They have Biden at 50 or above in WI, MI, and PA and for the first time (I think), they have him with a 1 point lead in Ohio.  

NH if 53/42 for Biden.  No way in hell that's accurate but that is what 2 polls reported on 10/12.


----------



## Dale Smith (Oct 21, 2020)




----------



## candycorn (Oct 24, 2020)

As of 10/19.

Biden by 1 in AZ
Biden by 1 in TX
GA dead heat.

electoral-vote.com


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Oct 24, 2020)

candycorn said:


> As of 10/19.
> 
> Biden by 1 in AZ
> Biden by 1 in TX
> ...



Which means Trump will kick his ass.

At this point last years, Hillary was leading by more than that.

And with all this shit about Biden and Hunter flying around (and growing despite your efforts to ingnore it by sticking your heads in your asses).....

Biden is fucked.


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Oct 25, 2020)

candycorn said:


> The latest edition (for what it's worth)....
> 
> AZ--5 polls dated 10/13. AZ.  Biden 50, Trump 45
> TX--No change, 49/47 Trump
> ...



And that is all Biden needs.

8 days till it's over.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Oct 25, 2020)

candycorn said:


> Of the 3 states mentioned above, do any of them flip blue in 2020?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Arizona is a pro-gun state one of the biggest pro-gun states in the Union Joe is anti Gun 
the end


----------



## badbob85037 (Oct 25, 2020)

candycorn said:


> Of the 3 states mentioned above, do any of them flip blue in 2020?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Notice when the democRat Napolitano was elected governor Arizona was 3 billion in the black. When she left to be head of No land Security she left Arizona 3 billion in the red from her free give away to illegals and her pick to solve the problem was 1. to put slot machines in our airports taking the chump change from out of towners or 2 speed cameras  costing twice the fine with over 80% going to the over seas company setting the cameras. Being a democrat and not knowing shit about the Constitution she chose two screwing the people. She didn't realize is most people in Arizona do know about the Constitution and since a camera can not put it's hand on a Bible, swear to tell the truth, take a stand, and then point his finger saying that's the guy who was speeding at least for me it was a game and I have enough photos of me speeding to start a scrap book never paying a dime or showing up for court. Since that time we have never elected a democRat. That along with the fact Arizona is losing population and not gaining Joe has as much a chance as he has of being honest. He will not win in Arizona or any place that isn't infested with democRats and no IQ'ed idiots.


----------



## badbob85037 (Oct 25, 2020)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Of the 3 states mentioned above, do any of them flip blue in 2020?
> ...


It is the most pro gun state in the Union. But don't think for a minute there isn't rabid idiot democRats wanting to change that. When they get to uppity we will have to extinguish them because we ain't California and sure not New York with their crazy Bloomberg who put 5 million into Arizona to get anti Second Amendment shits elected like Raul Grijilva. A typical democRat for animal rights and full term abortion, Wide open borders and the only shit I know that boycotted his own state. He wants Americans living along the border disarmed and jailed. It's bad enough these people keep their refrigerators out side their homes to keep the illegals from crashing in their doors in the night. He calls these citizens Cockroaches. He is also a member of MEChA, a group for the violent overthrow of the Western and South Western United States. There has never been a gun law he wouldn't vote for. A real work of art

I have wrote him many times reminding him of the oath he took, That didn't work so I started reminding him of a citizens duty to drag him from office and have him answer charges to a citizen's court. That didn't work. So I started addressing his letters as MEChA Boy and signing them cockroach. That got me a response. His campaign manager wrote me an e-mail wanting me to man a phone bank for 24 hours rounding up Raul some votes. I blew it as my temper got the best of me. That election he won by less than 2,000 votes I could have cost him that election telling the truth about Raul. Every election I have hung wanted posters on Raul but I'm in a small  area in Phoenix in his district. His voting base is in Tucson full of stupid who vote without a brain cell. As if they did he would never win for the way he has screwed Arizona. Did I mention he is also co-chairman of the Progressive cock us and he sure has been.


----------



## JoeB131 (Oct 25, 2020)

candycorn said:


> As of 10/19.
> 
> Biden by 1 in AZ
> Biden by 1 in TX
> GA dead heat.





Sun Devil 92 said:


> Which means Trump will kick his ass.
> 
> At this point last years, Hillary was leading by more than that.



Not in those states, she wasn't.  

In 2016, she was trailing by 14 in Texas, 7 in Georgia and 5 in Arizona.  

Again, these states are kind of Gravy.   

Biden just needs to win WI, PA and MI.   There he is leading in all four states by more than 6 points.  

Okay, here's the deal, as our next president says...  

In all of those cases, the undecided broke for the challenger...  as they always do.  

There aren't enough undecideds this time.  

There are not active voter suppression in these states by Republican Governors this time.  In fact, it looks like there will be record election turnout, which is NEVER good for Republicans.


----------



## JoeB131 (Oct 25, 2020)

badbob85037 said:


> Notice when the democRat Napolitano was elected governor Arizona was 3 billion in the black. When she left to be head of No land Security she left Arizona 3 billion in the red from her free give away to illegals and her pick to solve the problem was 1.



You left out the part where Bush crashed the economy in 2008 and caused that debt.


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Oct 25, 2020)

JoeB131 said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > As of 10/19.
> ...



it's not 2016 anymore.  It's 2020.  Biden isn't Hillary and Rump has had 4 years to either succeed or fail.  Let me ask this question, are you better off today than you were 4 years ago?  Answer it truthfully, no fair looking at your parties cheat answer sheet.


----------



## Turtlesoup (Oct 25, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> The key will be Florida.
> 
> Looks like it is turning on Trump. If Trump can’t take Florida, the rest wont matter


Oh BS....Trump has Florida EASILY..........


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Oct 25, 2020)

Turtlesoup said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > The key will be Florida.
> ...



Easily?  We'll know in at least 8 days from now.  Probably 8 days plus 7.


----------



## JoeB131 (Oct 25, 2020)

Daryl Hunt said:


> it's not 2016 anymore. It's 2020. Biden isn't Hillary and Rump has had 4 years to either succeed or fail. Let me ask this question, are you better off today than you were 4 years ago? Answer it truthfully, no fair looking at your parties cheat answer sheet.



Um, I think I'm on your side, bud...  

Truthfully, at the moment, I'm better off in that I am making more money than I was in 2016 right now, but that wasn't the case earlier this year.   

I would agree, if people just looked at the metrics, Trump would be toast.  

The problem with an incumbent is that not voting for him a second time is an admission you made a mistake the first time, and a lot of the Trump voters just aren't willing to do that, no matter how bad he fucks up. 

So IF Biden is going to prevail, he has to get the the people who voted for Hillary, the people who voted for third parties and the people who stayed home last time.  The record high voter turnout seems to indicate he's accomplishing this, but I'm not going to sleep easy until November 4th.


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 25, 2020)

Turtlesoup said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > The key will be Florida.
> ...


Trump better hope so or his election night will end there

Beyond Florida, Trump must
Win Pennsylvania, Michigan, Wisconsin which he trails by five points
Hold Red States Arizona and Georgia which he trails
Win Ohio, Iowa, NC that he won in 2016

Tough path to win


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 25, 2020)

Daryl Hunt said:


> Easily? We'll know in at least 8 days from now. Probably 8 days plus 7.



I don’t think they will declare a winner on election night.
But if some key battleground states come in on Tuesday night, we will have a good idea who has won.

I doubt Trump will ever admit that he lost


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 25, 2020)

With a little over a week to go....

Biden leads in Arizona, N Carolina and Georgia
Trump is still comfortable in Texas.

Texas may be within five percent


----------



## candycorn (Oct 25, 2020)

AZ has less gun nuts per capita than GA or TX.  

AZ is one of the leading states in promoting civic politeness.  That is why Joe is doing as well as he is out here.


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 25, 2020)

candycorn said:


> AZ has less gun nuts per capita than GA or TX.
> 
> AZ is one of the leading states in promoting civic politeness.  That is why Joe is doing as well as he is out here.



Arizona elected a Democratic Senator in 2018
Looks like they will have a second Democratic Senator in 2020
First time in history for once solid Republican Arizona


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 25, 2020)

Latest poll from Texas has Biden and Trump at 47 percent









						Poll Results | Quinnipiac University Poll
					

Quinnipiac University Poll’s list of recent and past poll results for political races, state and national elections, and issues of public concern.




					poll.qu.edu


----------



## candycorn (Oct 25, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > AZ has less gun nuts per capita than GA or TX.
> ...



Hope so.


----------



## Turtlesoup (Oct 25, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> > Easily? We'll know in at least 8 days from now. Probably 8 days plus 7.
> ...


No way Trump loses without the dems a lot of cheating-------hundreds of thousands of missing ballots and lots of chinese made driver licenses have been utilized by the dems.


----------



## JoeB131 (Oct 26, 2020)

Turtlesoup said:


> No way Trump loses without the dems a lot of cheating-------hundreds of thousands of missing ballots and lots of chinese made driver licenses have been utilized by the dems.



You work up them excused. 

It couldn't possibly be because after 230,000 dead and 65,000,000 jobs lost, people want Trump gone before he does any more damage.  

Hey, I think we've found the GOP's next candidate.  I give you, Godzilla. 





Godzilla 2024 - No Lives Matter.


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 26, 2020)

Turtlesoup said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Daryl Hunt said:
> ...



Trump is going to lose so Bigly in state after state that his claims of cheating will ring shallow and petty


----------



## candycorn (Oct 28, 2020)

Arizona:  Biden 49-46 as of 2 polls on 10/25
Texas: Trump 47-46 as of 4 polls 10/25
Georgia: Biden 49-46 as of 4 polls 10/25
--

Others...

Florida 49/48 Biden Six Polls 10/25
Montana 49/47 Trump PPP Poll 10/27
Iowa, 48/46 Biden 10/24 Five Polls

Biden still leading in the Big 3; WI, MI, PA






						Electoral-vote.com
					

Track the 2022 Senate election with a red/blue map of the US updated daily using the latest state polls.




					electoral-vote.com


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Oct 28, 2020)

Looking forward to bringing these posts forward.

In 2016 candycorn started a thread entitled "HIllary is Cruising"  She left the part out where it said ...right over a cliff.

When we reminded her of that thread, she whined to the mods who somehow justified closing it.  

What else do you expect from a whinyassed bitch who has been seriously wrong her whole time on the board.  

Now she's doing the same thing.  Using the same polls that got her ass shot off in 2016.  

Apparently, humiliation and embarassment are nothing foreign to her.


----------



## Peace (Oct 28, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> I think Arizona is a given
> 
> Texas and Georgia will tease but end up going for Trump by less than five percent



Trump will win all 57 States of Obama!

Now with that written I have Biden winning every State Clinton won in 2016 and Biden will gain Arizona, Michigan, Ohio and Pennsylvania...

If he ( Biden ) gains those States Trump will be sent packing...

Also the Senate will be Blue with 54 Democrat Senators...


----------



## Trailblazer (Oct 28, 2020)

candycorn said:


> Of the 3 states mentioned above, do any of them flip blue in 2020?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I hate to say anything, because the polls are so close, but all 3 could go either way, their are a lot of minds to be made up over the next week. All I know is, Once I make up my mind, it's said, and done, and that's the way it is, but that is just me.


----------



## candycorn (Oct 28, 2020)

Trailblazer said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Of the 3 states mentioned above, do any of them flip blue in 2020?
> ...



There are 10-15 states that can go either way I think:


NH
PA
WI
MI
IA
GA
FL
OH
AZ
TX
NC
VA
I wouldn't say (relying on the polling) that any of those states are firmly in either candidate's column. 


I think VA is in play....


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Oct 28, 2020)

_“I think VA is in play....”_

Actually not.

538 has Biden very likely to win Virginia.

“Biden leads Trump 52 percent to 41 percent among Virginia likely voters, a Post-Schar School poll finds almost 7 in 10 (69 percent) of those who cast an early ballot this year say they voted for Biden.”



			https://www.washingtonpost.com/local/virginia-politics/virginia-early-voters-favor-biden/2020/10/26/1fe18d54-154d-11eb-bc10-40b25382f1be_story.html


----------



## candycorn (Oct 29, 2020)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> _“I think VA is in play....”_
> 
> Actually not.
> 
> ...



Southern VA and Northern VA are two distinctly different cultures.  

Blacksburg, Roanoke, Lynchburg...  guns god and goobers....  Hopefully Joe can run up the score in Arlington and the more sophisticated areas.  He'll need to.


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 29, 2020)

candycorn said:


> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> > _“I think VA is in play....”_
> ...


The balance of power has moved to metropolitan DC area


----------



## mamooth (Oct 29, 2020)

Current swing state/district poll aggregates, according to _The Economist_. "+" means a Biden lead. Number in paren is BIden's EV total if he takes all the states above it.









						President—Forecasting the US 2020 elections
					

Our final pre-election forecast is that Joe Biden is very likely to beat Donald Trump in the electoral college




					projects.economist.com
				




+8.0 Michigan (248)
+8.0 Wisconsin (258)
+6.5 Nebraska-01 (259)
+6.2 Pennsylvania (279)
+3.2 Florida (308)
+3.0 Arizona (319)
+3.0 Maine-02 (320)
+2.4 North Carolina (335)
+0.6 Georgia (351)
+0.2 Iowa (357)
-1.4 Ohio
-2.2 Texas


----------



## candycorn (Oct 29, 2020)

Still holding; 
AZ 49-45 Biden
TX 48-46 Trump
GA 49-47 Biden

On a side note, Biden has been over 50% in WI, MI, and PA for over a week in each state.  The concrete is curing...if the polls are correct.


----------



## Muhammed (Oct 30, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> wamose said:
> 
> 
> > The next four months will be an eternity where a lot can happen. I doubt that the Dem party can keep people in the dark that long.
> ...


Did you ever think that most people are intelligent enough to know that COVID was not invented by Trump?


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Oct 30, 2020)

Arizona is going red in a big way.

Fuck Joe Biden.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Oct 30, 2020)

candycorn said:


> View attachment 408584
> 
> Still holding;
> AZ 49-45 Biden
> ...



Oh...here we are.

Our resident prognosticator who said Hillary was cruising hasn't learned.  Apparently she liked having that thread rammed up her ass.


----------



## candycorn (Oct 30, 2020)

candycorn said:


> View attachment 408584
> 
> Still holding;
> AZ 49-45 Biden
> ...








They've now moved Ohio into the undecided 46-46 based on 4 polls on 10/27


----------



## candycorn (Oct 30, 2020)

Texas reports that it has gotten more early votes than it had total votes from 2016.  

Repeating that...

More people have voted in Texas already than voted in the totality in 2016.  Early voting ended today. 
An estimated 500,000 to 1M more people will vote on Tuesday.

This has to be good news for the blob.  He won the state by like 9 points in 2016 if memory serves. 
Also...if most of the state has already voted, perhaps you can (it may be too late) re-direct some money into states that haven't had such a robust early turn out.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Oct 30, 2020)

Trump wins Texas.

Trump wins Georgia.

Trump wins Arizona.

Trump wins Ohio.

Trump wins PA.  

Gonna suck for the left.


----------



## Dick Foster (Oct 30, 2020)

candycorn said:


> Of the 3 states mentioned above, do any of them flip blue in 2020?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not likely. How much time have you spent in AZ? How many people do you know there? I used to spend about a month in AZ every year and had several friends there. A couple of dozen from around the state anyway.


----------



## candycorn (Oct 30, 2020)

Dick Foster said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Of the 3 states mentioned above, do any of them flip blue in 2020?
> ...


LOL...I'm here quite a bit.


----------



## candycorn (Oct 30, 2020)

Then there is this:





Texas may be pretty close...


----------



## candycorn (Nov 1, 2020)

For the first time, the average electoral-vote.com uses has Biden over 50% in Georgia:




GA 50/47 BIDEN 4 POLLS 10/28
TX 48/47 TRUMP 4 POLLS 10/29
AZ 49/47 BIDEN 5 POLLS 10/29

Biden remains over 50% in WI/MI/PA.  They did move Iowa into Leaning Trump....

TRUMP 47/46 2 Polls 10/29


----------



## candycorn (Nov 3, 2020)

Well, Biden won Arizona.  Good to see.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Nov 3, 2020)

candycorn said:


> For the first time, the average electoral-vote.com uses has Biden over 50% in Georgia:
> View attachment 409598
> 
> GA 50/47 BIDEN 4 POLLS 10/28
> ...



Where's your prediction thread ?


----------



## candycorn (Nov 3, 2020)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > For the first time, the average electoral-vote.com uses has Biden over 50% in Georgia:
> ...







__





						270 to Win 2020 Challenge...
					

Who can come closests to the actual results.  Make your map...doesn't necessarily need to be from 270towin.com but needs to contain states blue or red plus split congressional districts...and electoral totals for each candidate.  post it here...  Here is mine...    Choose wisely...good luck!



					www.usmessageboard.com


----------



## candycorn (Nov 10, 2020)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> Trump wins Texas.
> 
> Trump wins Georgia.
> 
> ...


You might want to check your figures.  LOL


----------



## Toro (Nov 11, 2020)

Two out of three ain't bad.


----------



## candycorn (Nov 11, 2020)

Toro said:


> Two out of three ain't bad.


----------



## candycorn (Nov 24, 2020)

Toro said:


> Two out of three ain't bad.







The final tally!  

Lots of pale states...great news.  Voters are not going all-in across the board.


----------

